# Furries Online vs. Offline



## Fuzzy Alien (May 4, 2010)

I can't speak for the rest of the forum, but personally, my personality is pretty different on vs. off. I whore it up a bit online, and my offline couldn't be farther from that.  I just do it for the lulz.  I'm someone who avoids public situations, and I am not a flirt at all in person. I'm rather timid, and don't speak much. I am, however, an open person, I just direct it more inward.

So, I was wondering how many of you are the same way. How many of you are different when you are posting here as a way to kind of create your own FAF persona, but are more reserved in your everyday life?


----------



## TashkentFox (May 4, 2010)

I just act normally.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 4, 2010)

Most furries are introverts. With a good set of friends, I am not as reclusive.


----------



## Icky (May 4, 2010)

Almost everybody is different online than offline.

Me, I tend to throw more insults online, and offline it's just casual joking with eachother.


----------



## Foxy_Boy (May 4, 2010)

Awesome party, good tunes good brew, good buddies. I feel great man! I hate my father & I hate my life but I feel great! you guys are great...

I gonna go pick a fight.

Or

*pulls tie* hey... hey you.... You come with me... I got something to show you upstairs... in the bathroom....


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (May 4, 2010)

I am different online than off.
I'm less talkitive off and more shy in actual person.
When on a head set i'm usualy more like my self than I am compared to being online in say forums.


----------



## Riley (May 4, 2010)

I tried being nicer/less of a cynic online than I am off, but it didn't work out for that long.  I'm not a complete asshole, but I'm a bit of one.


----------



## Grey Huskey (May 4, 2010)

I'm very quiet IRL and I don't flirt or engage people the way I do online. I have a very close group of friends that I can act my "online self",if you will, with but even they don't know me completely. I keep to myself about things like being bi and being a furry. My online self is who I wish I was in real life 

I respect you Grey Huskey... I wish I was more like you...


----------



## Telnac (May 4, 2010)

I am who I am, online or off.


----------



## Error 404 (May 4, 2010)

I'm pretty much the same, I'm just as much of an insane, attention seeking yet invisible to most introvert as I am online as offline.


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (May 4, 2010)

Grey Huskey said:


> I'm very quiet IRL and I don't flirt or engage people the way I do online. I have a very close group of friends that I can act my "online self",if you will, with but even they don't know me completely. I keep to myself about things like being bi and being a furry. My online self is who I wish I was in real life
> 
> I respect you Grey Huskey... I wish I was more like you...


 
Im close to the same.

Very few friends i can act more like i do online.
Some know im bi even fewer know im a furry(thankfully the ones that know these things dont mind it)


----------



## Jaxinc (May 4, 2010)

I am highly sarcastic online and offline, however I am very reserved in my sexual remarks and actions offline, while online I am not so reserved.


----------



## Grey Huskey (May 4, 2010)

Stargazer Bleu said:


> Some know im bi even fewer know im a furry(thankfully the ones that know these things dont mind it)



see you're lucky I worry that my friends will judge me

I really don't think they would I just don't want to risk it.


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (May 4, 2010)

Grey Huskey said:


> see you're lucky I worry that my friends will judge me
> 
> I really don't think they would I just don't want to risk it.


 
Those friends found out without me telling them. I'm glad they didnt care.
Whats also funny of the 2 that know one is gay other is bi.

Other friends i would not want to tell at all.
Some prob wouldnt care. Like you said wont risk it. Also no need to tell anyone.


I do know a couple hates furrys tho. If they found out...


----------



## Grey Huskey (May 4, 2010)

Stargazer Bleu said:


> Those friends found out without me telling them. I'm glad they didnt care.
> Whats also funny of the 2 that know one is gay other is bi.
> 
> Other friends i would not want to tell at all.
> ...



See there's the "no go" the only 2 friends I would ever consider telling are straight as a board that's why I think they'd judge or at the very least be very uncomfortable with 

Plus I don't even think they know what a furry is...


----------



## Sgt. Andrews (May 4, 2010)

I act the same as I do Online. à² _à²  To the degree.


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (May 4, 2010)

Grey Huskey said:


> See there's the "no go" the only 2 friends I would ever consider telling are straight as a board that's why I think they'd judge or at the very least be very uncomfortable with
> 
> Plus I don't even think they know what a furry is...


 
There a couple other friends i think that wouldnt care, who are straight as well.  Like said earlier i wouldn't tell them either. Not sure if they know what a furry is or not either.
I just hope they dont come over before i get a proper storage container for my fursuit i just got. Dont know how i would explain that. They think im strange enough just haveing a plushie collection.


A friend i play with on a mmo, were on head set a lot. Also have him on facebook as a friend.  I think he is a furry as well, but dont want to risk asking before i really know.


----------



## Grey Huskey (May 4, 2010)

Stargazer Bleu said:


> There a couple other friends i think that wouldnt care, who are straight as well.  Like said earlier i wouldn't tell them either. Not sure if they know what a furry is or not either.
> I just hope they dont come over before i get a proper storage container for my fursuit i just got. Dont know how i would explain that. They think im strange enough just haveing a plushie collection.
> 
> 
> A friend i play with on a mmo, were on head set a lot. Also have him on facebook as a friend.  I think he is a furry as well, but dont want to risk asking before i really know.



You've been very helpful I'm glad I have friends here. 

thanks for the shoulder to lean on *hugs*


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (May 4, 2010)

Grey Huskey said:


> You've been very helpful I'm glad I have friends here.
> 
> thanks for the shoulder to lean on *hugs*


 
Np and your welcome:grin:

not sure how helpful i been, but glad to help when i can.(which i do online and off)
*returns  hug*


----------



## kyle19 (May 4, 2010)

I've gotten better, but I'm still very sarcastic. And though I am slightly reserved online, I've been know around my close friends not to.


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (May 4, 2010)

What i have knowticed when actualy talking or typing is that,(for me anyway)

when online it easier to be different or more open when you dont have to see someone or actualy hear/talking them. Also easier to talk about more things.

When in person or like on phone, headset, etc. It harder to be more open and talk about some things.


----------



## Bernad (May 4, 2010)

I am a wee bit more reserved online than I am offline.


----------



## Willow (May 4, 2010)

A bit more outgoing it seems

But then again, I'm still shy which is weird

I try to keep true to my real personality online and off


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (May 4, 2010)

As a general rule, the only difference is the smell.


----------



## Willow (May 4, 2010)

FrancisBlack said:


> As a general rule, the only difference is the smell.


I don't smell bad though ;^;


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (May 4, 2010)

FrancisBlack said:


> As a general rule, the only difference is the smell.


 
*sniffs self*

What?   I dont smell anything


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 4, 2010)

Lol...Scotty the same offline as he is online.

Always covered in cum.


_murr_


----------



## Slyck (May 4, 2010)

Pretty much the same. Somehow I even shitpost in real life.


----------



## Wyldfyre (May 4, 2010)

I'm pretty much the same.


----------



## Atrak (May 4, 2010)

I am pretty much the same.

I'm a bit more of an asshole online, but you don't have an option for that.


----------



## Xipoid (May 4, 2010)

I don't think I'm too different between either. I'm just as vapid and banal in person.


----------



## quoting_mungo (May 4, 2010)

I'm a bitch. A mostly polite bitch, but still a bitch. I mean, when my best friend told me she'd found Mr. Right, first thing out my mouth was "again?". But I'm only mean to people I like, most of the time, with the result that people I _don't like_ end up thinking I'm their friend. I also tend to curse up a storm offline and on. Not because I _like_ to swear, per se, but because I just fucking _do_. 

I can't really differentiate between online and offline in that manner; it'd be a really weird division. It's more to do with what groups people belong to. With my relatives I'm one way, with total strangers I'm another way, in real-time communication I'm one way (except with people I know well) and on forums I'm another way. But all my social anxieties exist and play hell with me when I'm online as well. It's just not always as visible to others.

(I just spent a couple of hours agonizing over sending an email a few days ago, because the email was asking someone for something, and I don't ask people for stuff. Hemming and hawwing and stalling when you're on the phone with someone or talking to them to their face is pretty obvious, but nothing about an email suggests it took more than ten minutes from "I should ask this person for something" to clicking "Send".)


----------



## Jelly (May 4, 2010)

I asked someone to read my posts once.
They told me that I'm completely different on here.
whatever that means


----------



## Satoshi (May 4, 2010)

I'm pretty much the same.

Only lack of wacky faces.

:3

CANNOT DO THAT FACE IRL.


----------



## Elessara (May 4, 2010)

I am, who I am, who I am...

Wait what? >_>

Seriously... I act just as I do online as I do offline...


----------



## Satoshi (May 4, 2010)

Elessara said:


> I am, who I am, who I am...
> 
> Wait what? >_>
> 
> Seriously... I act just as I do online as I do offline...



Your icon is seriously tripping me out :<
Never ending supply of pickles.


<3


----------



## Ricky (May 4, 2010)

pretty much the same :roll:


----------



## CannonFodder (May 4, 2010)

Far more sarcastic here, I couldn't get away with acting like this irl.


----------



## Elessara (May 4, 2010)

Satoshi said:


> Your icon is seriously tripping me out :<
> Never ending supply of pickles.
> 
> 
> <3


 
You want to see trippy pickle nomming???
Check out my icon on my FA page... 
<-- Click teh paw...

_(You may have to refresh)_


----------



## Van Ishikawa (May 4, 2010)

I hit the extremes more online, with a much more even personality in real life.

I'm also way more boring in real life :V


----------



## yourbestfriend (May 4, 2010)

I'm very quiet and usually not very friendly..
I guess kinda withdrawn..
it's easier to talk to ppl online..
Idk y


----------



## Convel (May 4, 2010)

i tend to be nicer online but im just generally a nice guy anyway i dont pride myself on hurting someone elses feelings just to make me feel better about myself


----------



## Silver Dragon (May 4, 2010)

Convel said:


> I tend to be nicer online but I'm just generally a nice guy. I don't pride myself on hurting someone's feelings just to make me feel better about myself.



Same for me, but with better grammar.


----------



## ValiantWolf (May 4, 2010)

I basically act the same on and offline. The strange thing is I'm way more relaxed irl than I am online.


----------



## Ireful (May 4, 2010)

It depends on the situation. I'm usually more quiet and reserved IRL. Once we take the time to know each other, I'll loosen up, sometimes to the point where I'm just as crazy as being online.


----------



## Lobar (May 4, 2010)

I'm much more reserved and gentlemanly in real life.  Not less slutty, but less flirty to be sure, and a lot less sarcastic, though still just as argumentative.  I tend to be quiet around new people too.


----------



## Unsilenced (May 4, 2010)

In real life I generally keep my sarcastic/snarky comments to myself. 

That's about it.


----------



## ToeClaws (May 4, 2010)

I'm the same idiot off-line as on. :mrgreen:


----------



## Verin Asper (May 4, 2010)

I'm sure we had such a topic on the same shit about 3-4 months ago


----------



## Atrak (May 4, 2010)

Crysix Fousen said:


> I'm sure we had such a topic on the same shit about 3-4 months ago


 
Yes, we did.

Do you have a point?


----------



## SirRob (May 4, 2010)

I'm way sluttier online. I hardly even talk about sex offline.

Actually, I don't talk about sex anywhere else but here.

I'm also way more sarcastic online. Although I'm extremely sarcastic offline too.


----------



## BroadSmak (May 4, 2010)

I'm barely ever sarcastic online, it's more difficult then it is in real life.
That's the only real difference I guess, except for that fact that noone irl knows I'm bi.


----------



## Verin Asper (May 4, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Yes, we did.
> 
> Do you have a point?


no, unlike last time though we didnt have a poll

Running asshole 13/6


----------



## Atrak (May 4, 2010)

Crysix Fousen said:


> no, unlike last time though we didnt have a poll


 
Not enough options.

There isn't one for 'no change.'

I find it humorous that the last option is the only one without proper grammar.


----------



## VoidBat (May 4, 2010)

My inner dickhead is always active. 

Doesn't matter if I'm online or offline.


----------



## Rojo Bear (May 4, 2010)

I never like being a dick; it's just not my nature. I'm quite vulgar though, but that doesn't mean I'm mean or anything. As for flirty... I haven't had the chance to be that online so I wouldn't know. I'm more of an Good Ol' Fashion Lover Boy.


----------



## Tabasco (May 4, 2010)

I'm more reserved, but it's mostly because the fact that I don't really trust anyone and tend to keep people at arm's length is more noticeable in person than through text.


----------



## Vaelarsa (May 4, 2010)

I'm about the same.


----------



## Foxy_Boy (May 4, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> I don't smell bad though ;^;


Maybe like tuna/fish in certain areas.


----------



## Bir (May 4, 2010)

I'm pretty much the same.


----------



## EmmieTheWhippet (May 4, 2010)

I am just myself online and offline. I don't have any reason to behave differently.


----------



## Atrak (May 4, 2010)

EmmieTheWhippet said:


> I am just myself online and offline. I don't have any reason to behave differently.





> Species: *Whippet*



...



> Species: *WhipIt*



...


----------



## Mentova (May 4, 2010)

I'm still a sarcastic douche offline. However, I am not a sexual person at all IRL.


----------



## Atrak (May 4, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I'm still a sarcastic douche offline. However, I am not a sexual person at all IRL.



Do you still try in vain to convince people that you are straight, even irl?


----------



## Mentova (May 4, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Do you still try in vain to convince people that you are straight, even irl?


Nobody questions me since I am quite obviously straight.


----------



## Atrak (May 4, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Nobody questions me since I am quite obviously straight.



We don't question you either, because you're obviously not straight.


----------



## Mentova (May 4, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> We don't question you either, because you're obviously not straight.


You have no proof that I'm not straight.

Also this is going off topic now...


----------



## CynicalCirno (May 4, 2010)

Online:yes
Offline:no


----------



## Atrak (May 4, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> You have no proof that I'm not straight.
> 
> Also this is going off topic now...



*Looks at Heck's post history.*

Oh, yeah, no proof at all.


----------



## Foxy_Boy (May 4, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> You have no proof that I'm not straight.


Oh hey baby :3

You should drop by with a bottle of wine later <3


----------



## Mentova (May 4, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> *Looks at Heck's post history.*
> 
> Oh, yeah, no proof at all.


I assure you that I like tits and vag much more than penis.

If only blue was here to back me up on that one...


----------



## Atrak (May 4, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I assure you that I like tits and vag much more than penis.
> 
> If only blue was here to back me up on that one...



Blue is currently raging.

You don't want to mess with her right now.


----------



## Mentova (May 4, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Blue is currently raging.
> 
> You don't want to mess with her right now.


Oh.... what happened? >_>


----------



## Atrak (May 4, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Oh.... what happened? >_>



Guy trouble.


----------



## Mentova (May 4, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Guy trouble.


fun. :V


----------



## EmmieTheWhippet (May 4, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Species: WhipIt



Yep. ~_^


----------



## Atrak (May 4, 2010)

EmmieTheWhippet said:


> Yep. ~_^



Fun times.

I happen to have a whip with me, actually.


----------



## Duality Jack (May 4, 2010)

Just as slutty and sarcastic offline.

Actually better at both offline. 

AND I DON'T EVEN HAVE THE CLAP YET.


----------



## Tabasco (May 4, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> Just as slutty and sarcastic offline.
> 
> Actually better at both offline.
> 
> AND I DON'T EVEN HAVE THE CLAP *YET.*





The Drunken Ace said:


> *YET.*





The Drunken Ace said:


> *YET.*



Heh.


----------



## Mentova (May 4, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Fun times.
> 
> I happen to have a whip with me, actually.


You would.

Are you as insane offline?


----------



## Atrak (May 4, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> You would.
> 
> Are you as insane offline?



Of course.


----------



## Mentova (May 4, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Of course.


Oh boy. Good thing you don't live anywhere near me. :V


----------



## Tewin Follow (May 4, 2010)

I suck so much offline.
How do I witty, sarcastic bunny-chan IRL? -sadfase-


----------



## Atrak (May 4, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Oh boy. Good thing you don't live anywhere near me. :V



I do, actually.

You're only about ten hours away by car.

But then, I'm getting my passport.


----------



## Mentova (May 4, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> I do, actually.
> 
> You're only about ten hours away by car.
> 
> But then, I'm getting my passport.



Ten hours is still quite a long drive.

I'm safe.


----------



## Atrak (May 4, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Ten hours is still quite a long drive.
> 
> I'm safe.



I've done it before.

I was at D.C. last October.

But then-



atrakaj said:


> *passport*


----------



## Mentova (May 4, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> I've done it before.
> 
> I was at D.C. last October.
> 
> But then-


I guess you don't live in the US then?

Now I do feel safe.


----------



## Atrak (May 4, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I guess you don't live in the US then?
> 
> Now I do feel safe.



Something is mentally wrong with you.

I'm ten hours away *by car.*

I'm *getting *(Future tense)my passport, which will allow me to *fly *there, which will probably be a lot faster than driving there.


----------



## Jelly (May 4, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> I suck so much offline.
> How do I witty, sarcastic bunny-chan IRL? -sadfase-



Hey, do you blokes and blokettes in Brittania have the same stigma about fursuiters talking


----------



## Luca (May 4, 2010)

Im not that reserved in real life. I don't blab on about being a furry but in general I have no problem with social situations.


----------



## Mentova (May 4, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Something is mentally wrong with you.
> 
> I'm ten hours away *by car.*
> 
> I'm *getting *(Future tense)my passport, which will allow me to *fly *there, which will probably be a lot faster than driving there.


Yes but I doubt you would go through the effort of flying here to torment me. You don't even know my address or county. :V

A little more on topic, I also rarely talk about me being a furry, though I do make bad furry jokes around people that do know, when appropriate.


----------



## Atrak (May 4, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Yes but I doubt you would go through the effort of flying here to torment me. You don't even know my address or county. :V
> 
> A little more on topic, I also rarely talk about me being a furry, though I do make bad furry jokes around people that do know, when appropriate.



Maryland isn't that big of a state.

And I could just ask scotty...


----------



## Mentova (May 4, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Maryland isn't that big of a state.
> 
> And I could just ask scotty...


He doesn't know where in MD I live.


----------



## Duality Jack (May 4, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> Heh.


 Unless I settle for one lass its just a matter of risk :V More partners more chance of Gettin it.



Oh and Hey there Harebelle


----------



## Atrak (May 4, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> He doesn't know where in MD I live.



He does know your FB name, though.

I can figure it out.


----------



## Mentova (May 4, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> He does know your FB name, though.
> 
> I can figure it out.


Yes but he won't give it out. I hope...


----------



## Atrak (May 4, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Yes but he won't give it out. I hope...



I can be *very *convincing.


----------



## Mentova (May 4, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> I can be *very *convincing.


Then why don't you just convince me to give it to you?

I bet you're not convincing IRL.


----------



## Atrak (May 4, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Then why don't you just convince me to give it to you?
> 
> I bet you're not convincing IRL.



Actually, I'm even more so irl.

I don't convince you for several reasons.

But mostly, it's because if I get it from scotty, you won't know.

And you'll stay awake at night, wondering if I'm coming for you.

Never knowing.

Scotty would deny it, but it wouldn't comfort you.

Because you know that he might be hiding the truth.

You'd never know.

Because the truth is-


----------



## Willow (May 4, 2010)

Foxy_Boy said:


> Maybe like tuna/fish in certain areas.


----------



## Tewin Follow (May 4, 2010)

Jelly said:


> Hey, do you blokes and blokettes in Brittania have the same stigma about fursuiters talking



Everyone was talking to everyone on the parade around Manchester.
Just not to people who were trying to enjoy their picnics in the sun.

So, I guess not?


----------



## Icky (May 4, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Yes but he won't give it out. I hope...



Wait, how did Scotty, probably the gayest fox we have here, get your Facebook info?


----------



## Mentova (May 4, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Actually, I'm even more so irl.
> 
> I don't convince you for several reasons.
> 
> ...



uh uh, I doubt you'd ever come here. MD sucks.



Icarus615 said:


> Wait, how did Scotty, probably the gayest fox we have here, get your Facebook info?



I think I was in a chatroom with him or something and facebook got brought up...

He sent me an invite but I didn't add him.

Also GIT BACK ON TOPIC BITCHES.


----------



## Icky (May 4, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I think I was in a chatroom with him or something and facebook got brought up...
> 
> He sent me an invite but I didn't add him.
> 
> Also GIT BACK ON TOPIC BITCHES.



Hmm...you two planning on meeting up somewhere?


----------



## Mentova (May 4, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> Hmm...you two planning on meeting up somewhere?


Hell no.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 4, 2010)

Foxes are sluts. Of course they are meeting up somewhere.


----------



## Mentova (May 4, 2010)

HAXX said:


> Foxes are sluts. Of course they are meeting up somewhere.


I never want to meet him IRL. He would do terrible things to me... =[


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 4, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I never want to meet him IRL. He would do terrible things to me... =[



Haha, subby.

:3


----------



## Mentova (May 4, 2010)

HAXX said:


> Haha, subby.
> 
> :3


No as in he would rape me. Not that I would submit to him doing things to me.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 4, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> No as in he would rape me. Not that I would submit to him doing things to me.



Foxes are always in denial until caught. They seem to get off on being "sneaky" and "clever."

Face it, fox, your a subby slut who like Scotty treats.


----------



## Mentova (May 4, 2010)

HAXX said:


> Foxes are always in denial until caught. They seem to get off on being "sneaky" and "clever."
> 
> Face it, fox, your a subby slut who like Scotty treats.


Damn you caught me.

I wonder if scotty is like that IRL...


----------



## garoose (May 4, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Damn you caught me.
> 
> I wonder if scotty is like that IRL...


 
Didn't he say in the last thread like this that he wasn't?


----------



## Yaril47 (May 4, 2010)

Yeah I'm a bit different online than offline. I express more online because I've got friends and other people that have the same interests as me, so I don't feel left out for being a furry. And besides, I save the talking about furry related things and art for online; since everyone I know offline are not into the same stuff I am.


----------



## Mentova (May 4, 2010)

garoose said:


> Didn't he say in the last thread like this that he wasn't?


Yes but can he be trusted?

Probably not.


----------



## Jelly (May 4, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> Everyone was talking to everyone on the parade around Manchester.
> Just not to people who were trying to enjoy their picnics in the sun.
> 
> So, I guess not?



Oh well, I'm sure your personality is a-okay, nonetheless.(;^_^)/


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 4, 2010)

garoose said:


> Didn't he say in the last thread like this that he wasn't?



Foxes jizz themselves every time they lie.

True story.


----------



## Yaril47 (May 4, 2010)

HAXX said:


> Foxes are sluts. Of course they are meeting up somewhere.



Why does almost every fox I hear about is either gay, a slut, or submissive? 
I don't believe that all foxes are like this; even though many are.


----------



## Taren Fox (May 4, 2010)

I'm not a slut... </3


----------



## Mentova (May 4, 2010)

HAXX said:


> Foxes jizz themselves every time they lie.
> 
> True story.


It's not true I don't.

I came.


----------



## Yaril47 (May 4, 2010)

HAXX said:


> Foxes jizz themselves every time they lie.
> 
> True story.



That would be very embarrassing if they were in public, but probably used to it happening.

And I wouldn't be surprised if it turned-on other foxes.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 4, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> I'm not a slut... </3
> 
> I just jizzed myself ^-^



Orly?



Heckler & Koch said:


> It's not true I don't.
> 
> I came.



That's hot!



Yaril47 said:


> That would be very embarrassing if they were in  public, but probably used to it happening.
> 
> And I wouldn't be surprised if it turned-on other foxes.



This is one reason why foxes are sluts. They lie about some aspect of themselves (and jizz) and it frustrates the other. So, the one who isn't already finished, moves on to another being.


----------



## Taren Fox (May 4, 2010)

HAXX said:


> Orly?


Wut. o.o


----------



## Ozriel (May 4, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> Wut. o.o



Taren just jizzed in his pants. :V


----------



## Mentova (May 4, 2010)

I am not a slut IRL, sooooo...


----------



## Taren Fox (May 4, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Taren just jizzed in his pants. :V


You seem awful interested. Jizz mopper much?


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 4, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> You seem awful interested. Jizz mopper much?



He is just pointing out the obvious for slowing FAF users.


----------



## Ozriel (May 4, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> You seem awful interested. Jizz mopper much?



You jizz on the library floor, and I'll dump your corpse in the Union misson. Ya dig?


----------



## Jelly (May 4, 2010)

*pensive creep smile*


----------



## Mentova (May 4, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> You jizz on the library floor, and I'll dump your corpse in the Union misson. Ya dig?


Have you ever actually caught someone jackin' it before?


----------



## Scotty1700 (May 4, 2010)

I'm not that horrible offline...I'm a completely different person although someone brought up  that there's a chance I'll break outta my innocent little turtle-shell if/when I'm around others such as myself.

Hey, ya never know...




HAXX said:


> Foxes jizz themselves every time they lie.
> 
> True story.



I'm straight. fhlakhflkahe...I came...


----------



## Mentova (May 4, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> I'm not that horrible offline...I'm a completely different person although someone brought up  that there's a chance I'll break outta my innocent little turtle-shell if/when I'm around others such as myself.
> 
> Hey, ya never know...
> 
> ...


I brought that up, if I remember right.

Now tell everyone you wouldn't rape me IRL.


----------



## Scotty1700 (May 4, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I brought that up, if I remember right.
> 
> Now tell everyone you wouldn't rape me IRL.



Yeah, I think it was you...

And about that rape part....I wouldn't do such a thing although based on skype ([10:18:49 PM] Heckler & Kock: yes let us partake in internet roleplay furry themed fornication) you might want to rape me.


----------



## Mentova (May 4, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Yeah, I think it was you...
> 
> And about that rape part....I wouldn't do such a thing although based on skype ([10:18:49 PM] Heckler & Kock: yes let us partake in internet roleplay furry themed fornication) you might want to rape me.


I would never rape anyone! D=


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 4, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Yeah, I think it was you...
> 
> And about that rape part....I wouldn't do such a thing although based on skype ([10:18:49 PM] Heckler & Kock: yes let us partake in internet roleplay furry themed fornication) you might want to rape me.



Lie again!


----------



## Taren Fox (May 4, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> I'm straight. fhlakhflkahe...I came...


Every time you post, I lose more and more faith in mankind. ):


----------



## Scotty1700 (May 4, 2010)

@ HK. Hehehe, I know.

@ Taren. Hehehe, I know.


----------



## Ozriel (May 4, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Have you ever actually caught someone jackin' it before?



Considering all of the "RANT: Pervs in the Library" threads, I am surprised that you have asked such a redonkulous question.



Jelly said:


> *pensive creep smile*



OMG Get out.


----------



## Verin Asper (May 4, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I would never rape anyone! D=


of course, you'll drug em first anyway


----------



## Mentova (May 4, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Considering all of the "RANT: Pervs in the Library" threads, I am surprised that you have asked such a redonkulous question.
> 
> 
> 
> OMG Get out.



I don't look at R&R much. =[



Crysix Fousen said:


> of course, you'll drug em first anyway


No I don't! I am not a rapist IRL like most furries are.


----------



## Scotty1700 (May 4, 2010)

Crysix Fousen said:


> of course, you'll drug em first anyway



Oh yes, I see. Drug them outta consciousness and they can't say no! Brilliant!


----------



## yummynbeefy (May 4, 2010)

my boards talk

and real talk

ARE 2 COMPLETELY DIFFERENT PEOPLE BASICALLY!!!


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 4, 2010)

New topic: Your online vs offline yiffing is...


----------



## Mentova (May 4, 2010)

HAXX said:


> New topic: Your online vs offline yiffing is...


I do not yiff online or offline.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 4, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I do not yiff online or offline.



Stop jizzing yourself fox.


----------



## Mentova (May 4, 2010)

HAXX said:


> Stop jizzing yourself fox.


I'm not.


----------



## garoose (May 4, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I'm not.


 
Denying it is just gonna make yourself jiz more


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 4, 2010)

garoose said:


> Denying it is just gonna make yourself jiz more



You think it would start to hurt by now


----------



## Jelly (May 4, 2010)

garoose said:


> Denying it is just gonna make yourself jiz more



god this statement is really funny out of context


----------



## Mentova (May 4, 2010)

No seriously I don't yiff.


----------



## Scotty1700 (May 4, 2010)

Good lord you got quite the supply.....he just keeps cumming and cumming and cumming....


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 4, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> No seriously I don't yiff.



We get it. But we practicing selective reading and commenting.


----------



## Mentova (May 4, 2010)

I hate you guys.


----------



## garoose (May 4, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> No seriously I don't yiff.


 
I hope you have another pair of pants close by


----------



## Mentova (May 4, 2010)

garoose said:


> I hope you have another pair of pants close by


But I didn't jizz myself.

I am not a pervert IRL.


----------



## garoose (May 4, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> But I didn't jizz myself.
> 
> I am not a pervert IRL.


 
Yeah, it's just fun to give you crap >


----------



## Attaman (May 4, 2010)

None of the poll bits.  I'm still snarky online (sometimes self-destructively so), but not to the degree I am online.  I won't just jump into a debate offline for instance to make a vague snide comment before bolting off.


----------



## Mentova (May 4, 2010)

garoose said:


> Yeah, it's just fun to give you crap >


Nuh uh, you guys just suck.

Like slutfoxes.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 4, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Nuh uh, you guys just suck.
> 
> Like slutfoxes.



I am not a slutfox.

*checks pants and wipes sweat off*

I didn't jizz myself for lying, so my statement must be true.


----------



## Mentova (May 4, 2010)

HAXX said:


> I am not a slutfox.
> 
> *checks pants and wipes sweat off*
> 
> I didn't jizz myself for lying, so must statement must be true.


I'm not either. Online _and_ offline.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 4, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I'm not either. Online _and_ offline.



I believe the online part.

:3


----------



## Mentova (May 4, 2010)

HAXX said:


> I believe the online part.
> 
> :3


You should as I am not a slut.

And i still have my v-card so i can't be a slut IRL.


----------



## SnowFox (May 4, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> You should as I am not a slut.
> 
> And i still have my v-card so i can't be a slut IRL.



Implying Scotty isn't a slut. Logic fail?


----------



## Mentova (May 4, 2010)

SnowFox said:


> Implying Scotty isn't a slut. Logic fail?


Shit... good point.

But still _I _am not a slut.


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (May 5, 2010)

Well, i've been told i'm less creepy online.  Actually, they said I was "much more charming" and put "translation: a lot less creepy" in parenthesis...

Said person has no idea i'm a furry, and if they saw what I post on this forum...  probably get a different opinion 


I guess i'm a bit more contradictory online.  It's easier to start a debate when there's no risk of argumentum ad baculum...


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (May 5, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Shit... good point.
> 
> But still _I _am not a slut.



But are you _classy_?


----------



## Mentova (May 5, 2010)

Fenrir Lupus said:


> But are you _classy_?


Yes, indeed I am.


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (May 5, 2010)

HAXX said:


> Most furries are introverts. With a good set of friends, I am not as reclusive.



I am an introvert, but not shy.  Extroversion is just the politically correct way to say "jackass" in my opinion.  The introvert is the guy sipping fine wine in the corner of the restaurant with a few friends [assuming he can afford it], the extrovert is the drunk guy pissing on your porch and humping the mailbox screaming "woooooooo" while his friends stand watching and laughing.


----------



## paintballadict9 (May 5, 2010)

Im the same online as I am offline.


----------



## Conker (May 5, 2010)

I'm a sarcastic bastard both online and off, but the sarcasm differs in terms of harshness.

Though I'm not always that sarcastic on this forum...

I dunno, my personality doesn't change very much.


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (May 5, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Yes, indeed I am.



Then find yourself a girl, and be yourself.  Classy people get yiff far easier than sluts.


----------



## Browder (May 5, 2010)

I'm slightly meaner online. That's about it.


----------



## Willow (May 5, 2010)

Fenrir Lupus said:


> Then find yourself a girl, and be yourself.  Classy people get yiff far easier than sluts.


haha whut?


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (May 5, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> haha whut?





srsly, classy people get all the good yiffs, and don't have to pay...  then again, they probably wait 'till marriage for teh yiffs, but they get them.


----------



## Ames (May 5, 2010)

Eh, I'm pretty much the same.

Boring me.


----------



## Willow (May 5, 2010)

Fenrir Lupus said:


> srsly, classy people get all the good yiffs, and don't have to pay...  then again, they probably wait 'till marriage for teh yiffs, but they get them.


classy people don't feel they need to have it all the time, sluts do, and you don't necessarily have to pay if you're a slut

Classy=/=abstinent either

I wouldn't say I'm 100% classy per se, but I will never ask for it


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (May 5, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> classy people don't feel they need to have it all the time, sluts do, and you don't necessarily have to pay if you're a slut
> 
> Classy=/=abstinent either
> 
> I wouldn't say I'm 100% classy per se, but I will never ask for it



Didn't say they do feel they need to have it all the time-- but they can get it.  Nobody's afraid they have std's, coz let's face it, how promiscuous do you expect classy people to be?  Exactly.


----------



## paintballadict9 (May 5, 2010)

i guess im classy...used to be slutty...
but theres nothing behind mindless sex
i prefer relationship stuff


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (May 5, 2010)

paintballadict9 said:


> i guess im classy...used to be slutty...
> but theres nothing behind mindless sex
> i prefer relationship stuff



oh dang, I got the thread slightly derailed...

lemme fix...

I'm pretty much the same online as off, but people think of me differently.

Better?


----------



## Kellie Gator (May 5, 2010)

I guess I come off as more mean-spirited on the net. I actually smile all the time IRL, but if I put all those smilies on the net I'd just look retarded, I hate emoticons. And the smiling is still usually because I'm greatly amused by the stupidity of some people on the internet.


----------



## Slyck (May 5, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I would never rape anyone! D=



That's because you call it _surprise sex_.


----------



## Mentova (May 5, 2010)

Slyck said:


> That's because you call it _surprise sex_.


Nuh uh.


----------



## Taren Fox (May 5, 2010)

I don't wag my tail as much in real life.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 5, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> I don't wag my tail as much in real life.



Well duh.




I came. Twice. Once thinking about you then another thinking about the tail.


----------



## Taren Fox (May 5, 2010)

HAXX said:


> Well duh.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


PM me sometime. ^_~


----------



## cam60070 (May 6, 2010)

Online: I _talk_ more. Im more open. I still am to shy to post anything on a lot of things because I think ill piss people off. For posting to much to little or off topic.

Offline: I am the person that usually sits at the table alone. Is made fun of. Talk's like a nerd. Also I go on no sites that Anyone uses nowadays like FaceBook MySpace and thoughs things. I also hate on myself a lot.


----------



## Kaffting (May 6, 2010)

I'm more reserved online than off. IRL I talk a lot of shit and am pretty out-going and unafraid to put my point across. Online I'm more relaxed and just avoid situations that could possibly be confrontational, reason being if you get in a debate with someone irl you can see when it's going too far or when you're annoying the person, or vice versa. Online all you have to rely on is text on a screen.

Both rl and ol I'm a reasonably respectful person. 

Unless you're a retard.


----------



## Fatal_Wolf (May 8, 2010)

For me I'm maybe just a tad different Online than I am Offline, my Online self is actually who I am, Offline it's hard to act the way I do Online so I try to tone it down a bit so I don't make a name for myself


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (May 8, 2010)

I can be extremely mean in real life, I just tend to be much nicer on online believe it or not, because I do not know who you are behind the computer. Right now, I'm just thinking of ways to make fun of some people above >.>


----------



## yummynbeefy (May 8, 2010)

i just cant behave in text like i can in voice if you ever called me and talked to me on the phone you probably wouldnt believe its even me


----------



## TreacleFox (May 8, 2010)

Everyone is better offline.


----------



## Moonfall The Fox (May 8, 2010)

I'm similar but sometimes less reserved.


----------



## Tao (May 8, 2010)

I'm sluttier and more sarcastic. Offline, I'm too shy to be sarcastic and stuff like that.


----------



## Mentova (May 8, 2010)

Faris said:


> I'm sluttier and more sarcastic. Offline, I'm too shy to be sarcastic and stuff like that.


Yes I noticed last night...

You are creepy. =[


----------



## Scotty1700 (May 8, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Yes I noticed last night...
> 
> You are creepy. =[



Wow, that doesn't sound awkward at all.


----------



## Mentova (May 8, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Wow, that doesn't sound awkward at all.


I was in a skype chatroom with him last night. He made creepy perverted giggles at everything I said and then sent me a pic of him trying to look sexy randomly.

Cannot... unsee... =[


----------



## Scotty1700 (May 8, 2010)

Haha, you can't even expect such random actions from me even. We've chatted before...way back when :?


----------



## Mentova (May 8, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Haha, you can't even expect such random actions from me even. We've chatted before...way back when :?


Yes we did voice chat once.

That chatroom was... awkward. >_>


----------



## Scotty1700 (May 8, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Yes we did voice chat once.
> 
> That chatroom was... awkward. >_>




I can hardly remember its awkwardness to be honest.


----------



## Melo (May 8, 2010)

Aside from some sex talk, my online personality isn't much different than myself in the real world. I'm honest, brash at times, and really easy going. I like to playfully instigate.


----------



## Mentova (May 8, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> I can hardly remember its awkwardness to be honest.


I remember the first one everyone but me and you were half drunk and flirting with me, and the 2nd time LK flipped the fuck out because he was drunk or something so I bailed.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 8, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I remember the first one everyone but me and you were half drunk and flirting with me, and the 2nd time LK flipped the fuck out because he was drunk or something so I bailed.



I thought Scotty said he didn't drink.

It's easier to talk when drunk, but annoying on the opposite end :V


----------



## Scotty1700 (May 8, 2010)

HAXX said:


> I thought Scotty said he didn't drink.
> 
> It's easier to talk when drunk, but annoying on the opposite end :V



I don't drink, it was LK that was drunk...speaking of him, I wonder where he ran off to :?
I also see that it was legitimate that he flipped out, he had a good reason to.


----------



## Mentova (May 8, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> I don't drink, it was LK that was drunk...speaking of him, I wonder where he ran off to :?
> I also see that it was legitimate that he flipped out, he had a good reason to.


It was legitimate for him to get upset.

However, the way he started screaming at me over the mic as if I knew that it would hurt him was kinda uncalled for.


----------



## Scotty1700 (May 8, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> It was legitimate for him to get upset.
> 
> However, the way he started screaming at me over the mic as if I knew that it would hurt him was kinda uncalled for.



He was hammered, give him a break >.>


----------



## Mentova (May 8, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> He was hammered, give him a break >.>


I don't like people yelling at me like that. >_>

Also, a good example of why I don't drink.


----------



## Scotty1700 (May 9, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I don't like people yelling at me like that. >_>
> 
> Also, a good example of why I don't drink.



I don't think anyone likes getting yelled at and yeah, one of the reasons I don't drink either.


----------



## Mentova (May 9, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> I don't think anyone likes getting yelled at and yeah, one of the reasons I don't drink either.


Probably, but when someone yells at me _that_ crazy, it makes me freak the fuck out, hence why I just left without saying anything.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 9, 2010)

*Starts eating popcorn*


----------



## CFox (May 9, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> He was hammered, give him a break >.>



I don't give drunk people a break.


----------



## CrispSkittlez (May 9, 2010)

I actually don't really know how much of how I act online and off differentiate from each other


----------



## Scotty1700 (May 9, 2010)

CJ-Yiffers said:


> I don't give drunk people a break.



Meh, I'm pretty good friends with him so I guess it's on a level of friendship rather than some random guy on the internet...


----------



## Slyck (May 9, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> I just act normally.



Haha. You crack me up.


----------



## south syde dobe (May 10, 2010)

We had something like this before D:
Anyhow I'm an asshole on FAF, other sites slightly and offline I'm cool and normally won't bother anyone unless you give me a reason to.


----------



## Kellie Gator (May 10, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> We had something like this before D:


Oh hey, you just described every FAF thread ever!


----------



## south syde dobe (May 10, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> Oh hey, you just described every FAF thread ever!


 
inorite


----------



## Tails The Fox (May 10, 2010)

Not much of a difference for me.


----------



## Atrak (May 11, 2010)

HAXX said:


> He is just pointing out the obvious for slowing FAF  users.


 
Zeke is not a he.



Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Considering all of the "RANT: Pervs in  the Library" threads, I am surprised that you have asked such a  redonkulous question.
> 
> 
> 
> OMG Get out.



I've been using redonkulous a few times lately as well.



Fenrir Lupus said:


> oh dang, I got the thread slightly  derailed...
> 
> lemme fix...
> 
> ...



You actually care that you got it off-topic?

Heh.



Heckler & Koch said:


> Yes I noticed last night...
> 
> You are creepy. =[



Not a hard accomplishment.



Scotty1700 said:


> I don't think anyone likes getting yelled at  and yeah, one of the reasons I don't drink either.



Some bitches get turned on by it.



Kellie Gator said:


> Oh hey, you just described every FAF thread  ever!



Originality doesn't exist.

The first mugshots thread was originally from another forum, which got it from another forum, which got it from another forum, which got it from a facebook chatroom, which got it from irl, which got it from-


----------



## Taren Fox (May 11, 2010)

Online I'm a pimp.

Offline I'm pimped. ):


----------



## Tails The Fox (May 11, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> Online I'm a pimp.


Sure, and when I'm online, I'm Will Smith


----------



## CFox (May 11, 2010)

Tails The Fox said:


> Sure, and when I'm online, I'm Will Smith



And I'm Alfonso Ribeiro.


----------



## ~Genesis~ (May 11, 2010)

I voted for the first two. I'm way more reserved IRL. X3


----------



## Garreth (May 11, 2010)

It all depends from person to person in a IRL situation. Most online furries tend to act smuttier and annoying/RPish because A)People don't know what they look like and B)No consequences on the internet.


----------



## Roccie (May 12, 2010)

In person, i'm a really calm and collected person. I'm nice to people, slightly sarcastic, and will bite a head off if i'm pissed. But around my furry friends, i'm spazzy and hyper and a little weirder than usual (which isn't saying much >_>)

Online, i'm more like my furry self, except more open. o:


----------



## Decoy (May 12, 2010)

Online, im a super rap wolf willing to take any wolf mate (over 20 pleases) who will sniff pheremones through anything

Offline, im a super rap wolf who loves to lik water from the lake, live in the cave with other wolf companions, and being a friendly wolf unless people screw with me, like when whale used to tried to sleep with my wolf wife, hes dead now from suffication


----------



## Qoph (May 13, 2010)

Decoy said:


> Online, im a super rap wolf willing to take any wolf mate (over 20 pleases) who will sniff pheremones through anything
> 
> Offline, im a super rap wolf who loves to lik water from the lake, live in the cave with other wolf companions, and being a friendly wolf unless people screw with me, like when whale used to tried to sleep with my wolf wife, hes dead now from suffication



This is the best thing I've read ever pretty much.


----------



## BlueGaze (May 13, 2010)

I am different online. I am more open and I tend to speak my mind a lot more.


----------



## Ivory-Brier (May 8, 2016)

I'm waaaaaay more sarcastic and crazy online, in real life I'm super quiet and shy but online, i throw insults around way too much XD


----------



## reptile logic (May 8, 2016)

I use simpler language in person. I've lived in many places and tend to blend in over time. Though I only speak 'Murican English; I can proudly claim to speak at least six different redneck dialects.


----------



## Simo (May 8, 2016)

I'm pretty much the same. Maybe funnier? My online self sometimes more serious than my off-line one; my sense of humor doesn't seem to translate quite as well in the digital world. But all in all, I'm not really much different.


----------



## rhansen23 (May 10, 2016)

My online self and offline self are pretty similar, if anything, I'm better at public speaking than talking via text, so I'm a bit more outgoing than I am online.


----------



## RinkuTheRuffian (May 10, 2016)

I'm hotter offline, I promise. :V
In all honesty, I'm a lot less depressing offline, and I let people get away with more with how chill I am while still being super determined.
I'm also a huge romantic offline even when I seem exclusively flirty online through my fursona.  So, if I actually seem romantic through RP or something, I might actually REALLY like you.


----------



## Maximus B. Panda (May 10, 2016)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> I can't speak for the rest of the forum, but personally, my personality is pretty different on vs. off. I whore it up a bit online, and my offline couldn't be farther from that.  I just do it for the lulz.  I'm someone who avoids public situations, and I am not a flirt at all in person. I'm rather timid, and don't speak much. I am, however, an open person, I just direct it more inward.
> 
> So, I was wondering how many of you are the same way. How many of you are different when you are posting here as a way to kind of create your own FAF persona, but are more reserved in your everyday life?


I'm same asshole in real life as I am here, just a bit quieter.


----------



## TJwolf123 (May 10, 2016)

I'm more outgoing online to be honest. X3


----------



## Terror-Run (May 10, 2016)

I thought I was more of a bitch online - but then I got into a fight with a random person on the street xD  so yeah I am pretty much the same. I prefer to be nice, but if someone tries to bully me they are not in for a great time


----------



## reptile logic (May 10, 2016)

The trick is to display confidence despite the presence of the immature dicks. The power of the dicks among us grows weaker with displays of confidence, and confidence can become a habit.


----------



## AlphaGaming (May 10, 2016)

Real life: don't ever say a word, make noises to entertain myself, people complain about the noises. A whole different person around friends (the good ones anyways). With friends, I can be pretty damn excited/hyper. If I went to a party or something, I'd be that guy in the corner waiting for it to end because he doesn't know how to socialize or dance.

Internet: fuck that shit ^
Extremely outgoing, hyper when I've listened to good dubstep, a lot more honest, I care less about negative opinions, I'm really sarcastic (calling friends my bottom bitch etc.) And not afraid to speak my mind
Also "hug everything and everyone" is something I tend to think

Hue hue


----------



## Atelier (May 11, 2016)

I had a brief part of my life where I realized that I was marginally more sexually open than I thought I was after I started RP'ing with a ton of people, but I've since settled down very monogamously. That said, I am generally the same online as I am offline, which is to say that I start out really well spoken and slowly devolve into an enormous shitlord that swears a lot and makes a lot of weird noises.


----------



## WildFrontier (May 11, 2016)

I'm as reserved online as I'm in rl. I have no online friends and my rl friends are my friends because I spent a lot of time with them at school. I'm terrible at being someones friend I don't deal with regularly in RL and there aren't many people who have something in common with me. It depresses me how outgoing most other people are and that I'm not able to. So, I lack of social skills (online and irl) but among friends I'm as normal as most other guys. And with 1 or 2 beer I'm even starting to molest a good friend, but that's probably due to the fact that my body craves for sexual interactions, because I'm still a virgin q.q Does that mean, that I'm sluttier irl than online?


----------



## Wither (May 11, 2016)

For me, it's less about where I am and more who I'm with it. If I'm comfortable with someone, I will absolutely act the same. 
I am, however, more reserved on the forums at least. I keep my personal opinions about people, good and bad, to a minimum and try to be objective. A lot less fuck yous and sucking dick here.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (May 11, 2016)

Well let's put it this way, the furries at my last con were so awesome most of us ended up hugging it out at the end of it. Even the DJ gave me his leftover booze for helping him set up, not to mention the leftover VIP food I got for helping out in the kitchen.

As for online furries, the bulk of them appear to be memelords, edgelords, shitlords, scrublords or any type of lord in a crappy way you can think of.

So the moral of the story is: not everyone is as they seem in real life as they are online or vice versa.


----------



## Samandriel Morningstar (May 11, 2016)

I'm the same online as I am offline.


----------



## RinkuTheRuffian (May 11, 2016)

Mr. Fox said:


> As for online furries, the bulk of them appear to be memelords, edgelords, shitlords, scrublords...


Guilty! :V


----------



## Zipline (May 17, 2016)

One of the fun things about being a furry is acting differently on suit X3


----------

